# [SOLVED] facebook video chat sound problem



## sst1226

Hi everyone,
When I go on facebook chat, I get a "squealing" sound, and I have to turn my volume down almost all the way so I dont' hear it. I think it might be feedback. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have windows7 64bit, IDT high def audio.

Thank you

Sst1226


----------



## WereBo

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

Hi sst1226 :wave:

If it's feedback-howling, try repositioning your microphone or speakers. The mic shouldn't be aimed directly at (or, in some instances, near) the speakers :wink:

Another possible cure is to either wrap or cover the mic with a small piece of foam, similar to what's used by 'outside broadcasters/reporters' to prevent wind-noise - It won't interfere with speech quality, but it might muffle the speaker-sounds enough to prevent the feedback.


----------



## sst1226

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

Sorry I was not more specific, but this is for a laptop, and the mic and speakers are built in. It's a dell laptop. Any suggestions on that. Thanks again for your response.

sst1226


----------



## WereBo

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

Aaahh righto :laugh: As both mic and speakers are fixed, all I can suggest is to try balancing the sound from the audio mixer-panel software, either Windows own or Dell's if they installed any software.

Alternatively, using an external microphone (either free-standing or on a headset) should stop the squeals.


----------



## sst1226

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

Thanks so much for the info...will try that


----------



## RacheyD

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

Sometimes using headphones fixes that. Also, might I suggest that it's Facebook? I've tried to use the "videocalling" feature several times but it's been really buggy every time. Try the Rounds video chat app on there instead.


----------



## sst1226

*Re: facebook video chat sound problem*

I got headphones and am using them. The sound is perfect now. I still am wondering why my mic and speakers were acting up on my laptop, but for now I'm good to go. Thanks for your suggestion!!


----------

